# Scared of Missed Miscarriage?



## baby287

I was just wondering if anybody here has ever had a missed miscarriage.. how often is that and when does it usually happen? I'm 10W3D today and i dont have another appointment until next friday (3/2) I know im just being paranoid and annoying :blush: but i cant help it sometimes! this is my first and I just wish i could know everything thats going on in there..i should also not be allowed to use google anymore...i seem to always find something else to worry about lol ANYWAYS... just wanted to share my probably pointless concern and see if anyone else has anything to share about it. Thanks guys 
:flower:


----------



## Elhaym

I've had one, I knew something was wrong beforehand though but tried to put it out of mind (red spotting and total loss of symptoms at 8 weeks) - they are rare, about 20% of pregnancies are lost but most of them early on, and only a small percentage of that 20% will be so called missed miscarriages. My baby died at 8 weeks but I didn't find out till 12 week scan, but like I say there were signs when I look back. 

I know it's impossible not to worry, but it really is rare (when googling and reading around on forums I think it seems more common than it is as people are more likely to post about it). If you were to miscarry, chances are you would have signs straight away. 

The statistics are well on your side hun :hugs:


----------



## miniem

you could be my twin! i am 10wk 4 days and petrified of the same thing! convince myself that it happening to me all the time and google all kinds! x


----------



## baby287

thank you :) it really does seem so common when i read about other women's stories online. thanks for the reminder. my symptoms seem to come and go but everytime they go i start thinking lol I think this is the time where that begins to happen though. Best of luck to you and thank you so much for the lovely response :)


----------



## Scuba

I think if any pregnant lady stopped and thought about all the possibles that could go wrong they'd be nervous wrecks, I know I would, so I try to not think about it unless I was to notice something really out of the ordinary.. There's about an 80% chance of you going on to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy so try not to dwell on the 20%.. I know if there's an 80% chance of snow I'd be salting the paths and dusting off the sledge!! Try and enjoy these 9 months!xx


----------



## baby287

miniem said:


> you could be my twin! i am 10wk 4 days and petrified of the same thing! convince myself that it happening to me all the time and google all kinds! x

Well then we need to calm eachother down! lol my bf is always trying to distract me from google haha i think im addicted. xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Week 8/9 that is when a mmc is most common as that is When your placenta is starting to take over and also that when most chromosome issues crop up


----------



## miniem

my gp ha even told me to stop googling when is our scan?x


----------



## miniem

that meant to say your scan x


----------



## baby287

my next appointment is next friday. Im counting down the days! im so impatient lol when is yours?


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I can totally relate as I am going through the same thing and am around 10 and a half weeks too! I think I am getting anxious because I have to wait another three and a half weeks for my first appointment which feels like ages away. I'm so scared they're going to find something wrong...Certain days I am able to put it out of my mind but today its started to creep back in again :nope:


----------



## TaysMommy08

me 2 !!!
im 12 weeks on sunday and have my scan next friday but gee whiz , im actually feeling like i cant handle to stress of pregnancy after this 1..im worrying so much its unbelievable :s


----------



## susan_1981

I read in the notes I got when my scan date came through that missed miscarriages happen to about 2% of people who go for their 12 week scan. I was one of those unfortunately. I had no reason to think that I'd miscarried though. I didn't really have any symptoms, apart from sore boobs, but then that's normal. Not everyone does have symptoms. The only thing was just that I didn't feel connected to the pregnancy. Sounds weird but I just didn't think it seemed real. I remember saying to my husband when we were in the waiting area "hopefully after the scan, it'll start to feel more real" but obviously it didn't because I'd miscarried.

This time round, I did feel different. But then that could be because we'd waited so long. But I had lots of symptoms and then we had an early scan at 8 weeks and all was fine. 

It's natural to worry but it seems like it's not very common if it's only 2%! x


----------



## Shezza84uk

I worry lots too I don't search google anymore because it depresses me I booked a private scan for next Friday at 10weeks 2 days for peace of mind because after that I have another 2 weeks to wait for 12wks its very natural to worry as we are so protective of our little baba's happy and healthy pregnancy ladies hopefully after the first tri we can relax more x


----------



## Islander

i had one...had no idea anything was wrong...fond out at 12 week scan :( it was awful...but I wouldn't worry. Having said that I am preg again and Im terrified of it happening again so Im geting an early scan... but as I said i wouldnt worry too much about it - just enjoy the experience :)


----------



## ace28

Pretty Please said:


> Week 8/9 that is when a mmc is most common as that is When your placenta is starting to take over and also that when most chromosome issues crop up

OMG okay after reading that now I'm completely freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have had very light symptoms and I'm in the middle of 8/9 weeks, :cry::cry::cry:

I have an ultrasound on Friday and will be freaking out up until the point I see the heartbeat. If there is a heartbeat. OH MY GOD there had better be a heartbeat!

:cry:


----------



## baby287

well i have already seen the heartbeat a couple times.. im feeling so weak and tired and nausea on and off so i guess that means its going well?


----------



## StephBord

I had a mmc last year. Baby died sometime during the ninth week and we found out when I went in for a routine exam at 10+5. It was devastating, but my husband and doctor thought I had an intuition because I was sure there would be no hb. It definitely seemed like I was expecting it, and looking back my symptoms went away around the time baby passed away. 

Mmc is pretty rare, and although I was definitely scared this time around (and still am to be honest. Not sure the worry ever goes away), I knew deep down I would hear a hb this time around and I was right!


----------



## Shezza84uk

ace28 said:


> Pretty Please said:
> 
> 
> Week 8/9 that is when a mmc is most common as that is When your placenta is starting to take over and also that when most chromosome issues crop up
> 
> OMG okay after reading that now I'm completely freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have had very light symptoms and I'm in the middle of 8/9 weeks, :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I have an ultrasound on Friday and will be freaking out up until the point I see the heartbeat. If there is a heartbeat. OH MY GOD there had better be a heartbeat!
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

Try to relax hun Friday isn't too far just keep positive x


----------



## cloud9

I had a mmc last time baby had stopped growing at 9w2d we found out at the 12 week scan it was devastating we didn't expect it atall we'd had an early scan at 8 weeks and heard the heart beating so we thought everything would be ok. We chose not to have an early scan this time - my 12 week scan is tomorrow morning! We're a bag of nerves! Hoping everything is ok but I remember feeling nothing before my scan last pregnancy as if I was detatched as someone had mentioned in an earlier post. And my symptoms had eased up a bit but I'd read it was normal around 9 weeks for symptoms to go. I've had more symptoms this time round and a definate growing bump so hoping for a good outcome tomorrow! I think its only natural to worry try and stay positive hun :hugs:


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I hate to say it but hearing, just from this post, that so many have had mmc's is really scary :nope: The 2% must not be accurate if so many women are dealing with this. I'm really sorry for all your losses.


----------



## lomelly

My blighted ovum was a MMC, but when I look back on it I knew there was something wrong. I had no to very little symptoms, and even they went away at 6 weeks. Body didn't start to catch on till almost 10 weeks, so was given pills. These are rare from what I was told by dr


----------



## couturecuts

lomelly said:


> My blighted ovum was a MMC, but when I look back on it I knew there was something wrong. I had no to very little symptoms, and even they went away at 6 weeks. Body didn't start to catch on till almost 10 weeks, so was given pills. These are rare from what I was told by dr

I had a blighted ovum mmc sometimes between september 1st, 2011, and november 4th when i had my first appt. i was roughly 9 weeks and i had a weird feeling as soon as i walked into the office something was wrong. before that i wasnt too sure of anything, but i had very few symptoms so i guess i should have known better!
this time around, still very few symptoms, appt is march 2nd and im terrified ill have another blighted ovum.

it is a fear we all share, especially the ones who've had something go wrong already, theres no way to calm yourself and googling doesnt help, best thing you can do is find things to stay busy with, i clean, bake something new everyday, sew shit together haha...i am addicted to pinterest.com

also buying the detect 5 hcg testers help me see my level is still rising. so until that appt i can feel secure in knowing its going up, that helps a little.


----------



## ashlind1048

I am so glad I found this. I am anywhere from 5-8 weeks. The reason I say that is because last months period was definitely not a regular one. I have my first appointment Friday and I am so excited. However, I also should have never been aloud on google:( I have scared myself so much, that I don't want to get excited about my little peanut, because I have scared myself:( Seems like so many woman miscarry. I do like hearing that the statistics are on our side :) I just have to keep thinking 80-20<3 Fingers crossed<3


----------



## Jadeblue18

I've read that miscarriage risks are higher at the point of when you would have got your period for example; week 4, week 8, week 12, week 16. That's when you would have bled so the chances of it happening are very low. once I past 8 weeks I was very relieved. Now I'm hoping that I make it to 13 weeks but I'm not stressing about it. What will be will be and if you miscarry, it means that it wasn't and that the baby probably wasn't healthy. I see it as the universes way of being merciful.


----------



## baby287

I'm so scared now! I guess.I should stop worrying.. my chances are.probably pretty good of everything being just fine.. :/


----------



## Dana_Scully

I had one in November. I had some weird strings of blood in my mucus on and off for 2 weeks and around my 9th week I woke up and all my symptoms were gone. It turned out my Bean stopped growing at around 7 weeks. Now I'm 9 weeks pregnant again and I'm terrified the same thing will happen again.


----------



## Miss Broody

I thought the highest risk of MMC was 6-8 weeks. Shucks i was hoping that if we hear the HB at our scan at 7+4 then i will be almost safe. Sigh! 

It is so difficult to keep it from people when you feel unwell, i need to tell work but was going to do so after scan, maybe i'll hold out a bit longer.


----------



## mrsfeehily

I'm terrified of this too! Been having brown/pink/red spotting on an off for the past week (week AF would have been due) and mild cramping but did see the HB on a scan at 8 wks but literally that same day I feel I lost most of my pregnancy symptoms!

I've got a follow-up scan next Wednesday to check everything is OK but I'm worried that I've had a MMC and baby has died just after I had the last scan - praying so hard that all will be OK!

x


----------



## mumof1+1

I had a MMC before I had DD, so back in 1999, my died at 9 weeks and I had been asking for an early scan but they ignored my pleas, I finally got scanned at 14+6 to find i had been carrying for 6 weeks for no reason, I had no loss of symptons despite not really having anything other than sore boobs and my body had not recognised the loss and therefore was not going to reject it. I have had my DS since then but did not know about the placenta taking over at 8-9 weeks therefore I am now shitting myself too :( xxx


----------



## c1403

I am terrified of having a MMC. I had a chemical in December and fell with this pregnancy right after. I was so relieved once i passed hte 4 week stage (as thats when i lost my last pregnancy) but now i am 11 weeks i am starting to worry again.
I am trying to keep positive as last time i knew something wasnt right, yet this time I have had every symptom going (sickness, sore BBs, constipation, hunger, tirednss) not had any cramping or a hint of blood...so it looks good but I am still worried
I have no idea when my scan will be, hopefully in the next 2 weeks....still waiting on my hospital to confirm, which they said would be by monday. 

Just want to see my little one on the screen so I know all is ok.

Lots of love to those who have had losses, its heartbreaking but also great to see you also went on to have a normal pregnancy afterwards.

xxx


----------



## miniem

i had a chemical last may at 5 weeks and i am now 10wk and 4 days. dont feel pregnant at all but with what happened last time just so scared x


----------



## sue2012

susan_1981 said:


> I read in the notes I got when my scan date came through that missed miscarriages happen to about 2% of people who go for their 12 week scan. I was one of those unfortunately. I had no reason to think that I'd miscarried though. I didn't really have any symptoms, apart from sore boobs, but then that's normal. Not everyone does have symptoms. The only thing was just that I didn't feel connected to the pregnancy. Sounds weird but I just didn't think it seemed real. I remember saying to my husband when we were in the waiting area "hopefully after the scan, it'll start to feel more real" but obviously it didn't because I'd miscarried.
> 
> This time round, I did feel different. But then that could be because we'd waited so long. But I had lots of symptoms and then we had an early scan at 8 weeks and all was fine.
> 
> It's natural to worry but it seems like it's not very common if it's only 2%! x

Susan the same happened to me but i had really bad sickness but a week before my scan i started to feel worried i even questioned myself if i really am pregnant while we were waiting in the waiting room for a scan i felt scared and said to my hubby hope everythings ok becauze it doesnt feel real anymore.
Well that was proven i was nearly 14 weeks baby had stopped breathing a week earlier i have never felt so much pain. Just hope this pregnancy goes well and the only time i am going to relax is probably after 16 weeks xxx


----------

